
Are free tech strategy consultations a good idea? - sarahcxlab
If a team of developers wanted to get involved more with community&#x2F;reach out more, do you think having an open-house office hours for tech&#x2F;business&#x2F;startup consulting is a good idea?<p>My team came up with something like it but I&#x27;m curious about if anyone would ever go to this kind of thing and wanted to know what other people thought.
======
sarahcxlab
[https://www.eventbrite.com/e/free-technology-
consultations-t...](https://www.eventbrite.com/e/free-technology-
consultations-tickets-26756243645)

for a better idea...

